# lets see some pics



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

Ms Sapphire with a Colt Commander....:shade:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The best part is the people you shoot with, IMO.


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## gljones (Mar 1, 2006)

My daughter and I at our clubs 3d shoot.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Indoor in Harrisburg Pa.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Sure makes me hungry to hit the 3-D trail. Good pictures!


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

Here's some from a shoot we had in St. Louis.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Check out my website for more photos.

:thumb:


www.freewebs.com/sagecreekarchery


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

This is on the static line at the ASA Texas State Championship.


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Here's a couple,


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

One of me.

Lien2


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Here's a few from the last 3-d shoot of this season. We all had a blast!

Me and my Slayer








The bear with a hostage:wink:








My buddy Kevin


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Here is some of me and my 3-D buddies this year.


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

Good to see the kid's having fun.


----------



## machster670 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Fathers day 3d*

Here are a few pics from my first ever 3d.
My son love following me around, it was great way to spend fathers day!
I'm just getting him shooting now, using our clubs mini genesis right now 
Can't decide on the mini for him or the Stacey Tom Thumb II for him 


















My son celebrating my first X









My sons pic of me, it was 102 degrees in the shade that day 








Yes its a 5 lol


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

dark pic but what ever 
me and my slayer


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

heres a few from one of our circuit shoots 

http://www.photoshow.net/viewshow/TI5eQ9uy


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> heres a few from one of our circuit shoots
> 
> http://www.photoshow.net/viewshow/TI5eQ9uy


wow, that looks like alot of waiting around to shoot! that would SUCK! 3d's are awesome but i would hate to have to sit around and wait 20 mins at every target before i could shoot!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kale said:


> wow, that looks like alot of waiting around to shoot! that would SUCK! 3d's are awesome but i would hate to have to sit around and wait 20 mins at every target before i could shoot!



We have never waited 20 min to shoot a target. 
We shoot ASA style down here not ibo LOL


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

Aloha here's some pics from Las Vegas Archer's Silver Dollar Shoot. The big silver dollar is a 123yd. uphill shot
Great people , Great time


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

great pics guys cant weight to get back out and doing some 3-d again ( is huntin season right now and not many shoots or time for the shoots with hunting season and all going on right now)


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Shooting pic*

Here you go...


----------



## montanaarchery (Mar 11, 2003)

*Shoot pics*

Here are just a few. I have hundreds.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*We love your 3D pics*

Thank you for sharing your 3D pictures. My 3 grandkids and I really enjoyed all of the photos you took. If you have more please post them too sometime. Thanks again.:wink:


----------



## OA3D (Feb 26, 2007)

Though I posted :embara:
Pretty bad form I know


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Well these are'nt to recent, most of our recent shoots are on video, but will have digital shots this up-coming season. But anyway here you go.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

*You guys might like this.*

Just a little design in Made for my Website for a school assignment.

View attachment 324040


----------

